# Safe roof for servicing leaky A/C mount?



## shmmoz (Sep 26, 2011)

My Friend Ruth has a leaking issue around where the A/C unit mounts to the roof (1994ish Empire Travel Trailer, Approx 33 ft long). The roof has that rubber membrane stretched out over it, Both ends, maybe 10 ft. in on both ends the roof does not have a hard subsurface. However around the A/C unit the subsurface deck seems sturdy enough to put some weight on. 

Question - Is this sturdy subsurface around the A/C unit there to allow for servicing the A/C unit ... thus made to be walked on:shrug:? I will stop by a Travel trailer/RV shop next time I can to ask, mean time I'm posting question here.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I walk on my roof to clean it and to get debris off the slides, to pull them in. You will be fine. You can put a piece of plywood, acrossed the rafters, around the AC unit. 2'x6' on both sides, of the AC unit, if it makes you feel more comfortable. It will spread the weight out six feet and on 3 rafters, instead of one place. Just make sure there is nothing on the roof or the plywood that will make a hole in the membrane.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, sounds familiar.

All fixed RV roofs are designed to allow walking on. Unless someone has not repaired something correctly or there is a structural problem, the roof is okay. The materials used on the roof might sag a little when you walk on it, but that's only because the material is flexible, but overall it is supported properly by the frame.

For popups or other roofs that are raised, they can usually be walked on when lowered into the travel/storage position.

Roofs can actually support more than one person, too, as long as they walk separately. I wouldn't recommend "piggybacking" since that would increase the weight on the same spot to some extent. I hope you get the idea.

Since service and maintenance are expected for all RVs, the roofs are structurally sound to allow for this. Obviously, no jumping, tumbling or other types of ridiculous movement. If there is roof damage, then that area should be a concern, but you should certainly be able to go up there to fix it.


----------



## shmmoz (Sep 26, 2011)

ArtMart, Yes Sounds good - Thanks for fast response...


----------



## shmmoz (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes - Thanks Dogbone, I saw that in another posting.
I'll try to up load a diagram for all to see.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

After watching "How it's Made" the Episode on Rv's the companies build a frame like a mobile home and then put on all the plastic/Vinyl to make it pretty looking. If you need some parts to fix that roof you can find some at RV Parts, RV Accessories, RV Windows and Custom RV Parts @ All-Rite - Roofing as just an suggestion.


----------



## shmmoz (Sep 26, 2011)

JoeS, Thanks for the link.


----------

